# Alchemie unbeliebt? Macht was draus!



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

Bei vielen Spielern hat der Beruf Alchemie den Ruf langweilig zu sein...seit ihr euch da sicher? Es gibt eine grosse Bandbreite an lustigen&praktischen Tränken für jede Situation. Meine Aktionsleiste ist voll mit denen. Hier eine Liste von den Tränken&Elixieren, die wirklich JEDER haben sollte:

*1. Tränke*
*
1.1: Schutztränke*

Kampf mit Twink gegen Saphiron in Naxx?
Sindragosa macht zuviel Frostschaden?
Kleine Abhilfe gegen Zauberschaden gibt es mit diesen Tränken für jeweilige Zauberarten:

Arkan 
Mächtiger Arkanschutztrank

Schatten
Mächtiger Schattenschutztrank

Natur
Mächtiger Naturschutztrank

Frost
Mächtiger Naturschutztrank

Feuer
Mächtiger Feuerschutztrank

Diese Rezepte sind nicht beim Lehrer/Händler/Auktioshaus erhältlich. Woher ihr die Rezepte bekommt seht ihr hier:
Arkan
Forscher des Kults [Eiskrone, 52/30]

Schatten
Splitterwächter der Kultisten [Eiskrone, 48/68, oben auf der Mauer drauf]

Natur
Alchemist des Kults [Eiskrone, 49/33]

Frost
Verdammter Apotheker [Eiskrone, 49/34]

Feuer
Skelettrunenschmied [Eiskrone, 59/73]

Man braucht ein bisschen glück um die Rezepte zu droppen, gebt nicht auf. Die Schutztränke haben mir in eineigen Situationen sehr geholfen!

*1.2 Schwimmtempotrank*
Schwimmtempotrank

Keine Brücke in sicht? Schwimmt einfach fix rüber!

Gelehrt wird dieser Zauber vom Alchilehrer eures Vertrauens.
*
1.3 Trank des Wahnsinnigen Alchemisten
*Trank des wahnsinnigen Alchemisten 
Mana&Lebensprobleme? Kurz diesen Trank einnehmen und alles ist wieder fit! Dieser Trank hat manchmal einen Effekt eines anderen Trankes. Dazu gehören die Schutztränke und Schadenssteigernde Tränke wie z.B. Geschwindigkeitstrank. Mit etwas Glück kommt ein Mana oder Lebenstrank dazu, d.h. er Heilt bis zu knapp 7000 Leben und erzeugt bis zu 8000 Mana.
*
1.4 Trank der Alpträume*
Trank der Alpträume
Wenn ihr Leben&Mana regenerieren wollt und euch nicht auf den obrigen Trank verlasst, ist dies die beste Alternative möglichst viel Mana& Leben zu gewinnen.
*
1.5 Läuterungstrank
*Läuterungstrank*
*Gift/Fluch/Krankheit drauf? Nervig, wa? Nimmt diesen Trank und sie könnte verschwinden. 
Das Rezept ist Classic/Worlddrop also schaut ins Örtliche Auktionshaus.
*
1.6 Trank der lebhaften Aktion*
Trank der lebhaften Aktion
Super im Pvp, keine gemeinsame Abklingzeit mit den Schmuckstücken. Das Rezept erhaltet ihr, wenn ihr Stamm der Zandalari ehrfürchtig erreicht habt, bei dem Rüstmeister.

*2. Elixiere*
*
2.1 Elixier der Traumvision*
Rezept: Elixier der Traumvision
Dieses Elixier ist sehr selten und nur bei den Weltenbossen von Classic erhältlich.
Bei Benutzung verlässt die Seele euren Körper, mehr verrat ich nicht. Dieses Rezept ist jeden Preis wert!
*
2.2 Elixier des Wasserwandelns
*Elixier des Wasserwandelns*
*Lässt euch wie die Schamanen&Todesritter überwasser gehen. Erlernbar beim Alchemielehrer eures Vertrauens.

*3. Schmuckstücke*

Die folgenden Schmuckstücke sind perfekt wenn ihr ausserhalkb eines Raids unterwegs seid. Erhöhen die Wirkung von Heil&Manatränken um 40%
Erlernbar beim Alchemielehrer.

*Caster&Heal*
Quecksilbriger Alchemistenstein
*Melee Damagedealer*
Mächtiger Alchemistenstein
*Tanks
*Unzerstörbarer Alchemistenstein*

4. Fläschchen
*Fläschchen kennt jeder. Jedoch kann ich euch eines besonders ans Herz legen:
Fläschchen des Nordens

Benötigt 4 Frostlotus. Immer frisch gebufft! Erlernbar beim Alchemielehrer.


Ich hoffe ihr konntet ein paar interessante Sachen entdecken. Bei Fragen schreibt mich an!



*
*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juli 2010)

Spiel zwar kein WoW, aber nett gemacht. Wird sicher dem ein oder anderen helfen, die Zusammenfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (15. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung. Die "witzigen" Tränke finde ich ganz nett allerdings merkt man, dass die Sachen zum grossen Teil einfach veraltet sind aber zum Einsteig waren die Items schon gaz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das Flässchen des Nordens ist auch ganz nett aber im Prinzip nur für den dauerhaften Berufsbonus da und beinhaltet leider keine Ausdauer für Tanks.


----------



## Aerv (26. Juli 2010)

Naja die Sache ist einfach, dass die alten Tränke zu teure Kräuter haben und den Aufwand macht sich heute keiner mehr um die im Bg zu haben.
Im PVP haben tränke einen gewaltigen Nachteil und zwar es geht nur einer pro Kampf und das ist dann bei den meisten eben ein hast und crit trank. zudem haben heiler so viel mana und so viel output das die schutztränke ein witz sind.


----------



## madmurdock (23. September 2010)

Es gibt nur einen Grund, warum Alchi unbeliebt ist - und das zurecht - und zwar deswegen, weil die hergestellten Gegenstände nicht permanent sind, sondern nach nur einmal "Verwenden" verbraucht werden. Der Mensch ist nun mal von Natur aus faul bzw sagen wir mal bequemlich. Man muss für einen bestimmten, meist kurzweiligen Effekt (oft nur 1 GCD) immer und immer wieder neue Mats ranfarmen, wenn man immer und immer wieder den Effekt haben will.

Ergo braucht man "Suchtis" bzw "Spezis", denen es wert ist für 1 mal "Rausch" (Geschwindigkeitstrank) im BG ständig Mats / Gold /Craftkosten / Zeit zu investieren. Nun gibt es aber von dieser Sorte Spieler nicht sooooo viele, so dass Alchi halt nur was für die Massen (Raider), also zur Fläschchen Herstellung taugt.


----------

